# Dx code for lap band erosion



## lindacoder (Dec 9, 2010)

Need diagnosis code for lap band erosion - thanks


----------



## LMCODER (Dec 9, 2010)

There isn't a specific one. I use 997.4 digestive system complications not elsewhere classified.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 9, 2010)

The best I can come up with is 996.70, the complication code due to an unspecified device.


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 10, 2010)

*RE:ICD Lap-Band erosion*

Lap-Band erosion is "migration of the band" through the stomach wall into the stomach.

I'd suggest either of the below specified.
coded as *complication surgical/stomach banding*------------1. Complications of internal anastomosis  & *bypass of GI tract*=* 997.4*  +V45.86+E878.2
        or
2. *Mechanical* complication due to other *implant* and internal device NEC=*996.59* + V45.86+ E878.2

Thanks


----------

